# New 2015 won't recognize cd info?



## JohnFio (Sep 6, 2014)

Almost every cd I put in plays , but the information (artist, track listing) won't come up. I see that Gracenotes is in car (I saw a software license agreement in settings), but it does not seem to be working! Anyone else have this problem? It may be a small problem, but it drives me nuts. Thanks!


----------



## Segfault (Feb 1, 2013)

What is cd, did you mean CD? The media mankind used before USB memory devices were invented?


----------



## bob9601 (Dec 3, 2014)

I had the same thing happen. There's a software upgrade..go to the dealer. The upgrade also adds some features.


----------

